# Toe Guards?



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I am sick to ****ing death of getting carpet burns on the top of my toes, other than thick plasters and tape any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh you big fanny, just wear socks


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

JayC said:


> Oh you big fanny, just wear socks


I slip over wearing socks


----------



## RichCook (Oct 19, 2008)

erm...the title of the thread answers your question to what you need


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Where do they sell them Richcook?

Only solution I've come across apart from zinc oxide tape is to wear wrestling shoes and their over Â£50 for a pair.

I'm a sufferer also Yetiman, I suppose look at the positives: you know you're good at MMA when the only injuries you get is off the equipment


----------



## RichCook (Oct 19, 2008)

birmingham center sport sell all kind of protection gear like foor guards, but i think you are looking for something like tape are you not? this is padding for your whole foot. but they are quite cheap


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

if you're doing jiu jitsu, socks are fine, shouldn't be on your feet anyway, unless you're a filthy wrestler!

for muay thai, use ankle guards, and dont kick with your toes!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

JayC said:


> Oh you big fanny, just wear socks


lol you call him a fanny and then suggest wearing socks?!

Boy you suck at this ;P

Just get those fabric strips (damn the vocabulary is failing me here... it's the problems of not being english native bwahaha). Anyhoo, one of the girls -purple- I spar with always get those around her fingers. I'm pretty sure you can get the same effect on your toes.

Though I have to say it's a first to hear about mat burns on the toes (at least on a regular basis) :happy:


----------



## maddog21 (Oct 26, 2008)

hey do you mean sumthin like this? found them online when i had problems with saftey boots but they should be ok there the same idea as those finger gaurds that basketball players use

http://www.rei.com/product/745521

oh and i know this may sound silly but try sum dance sites im sure they will having sumthing that could help as ballat dancers must get sore toes lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

maddog21 said:


> http://www.rei.com/product/745521


That looks.. comfortable


----------



## maddog21 (Oct 26, 2008)

belive it or not u hardly notice them after a while there like latex gloves for ur toes lol


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Kunoichi...if your sparring partner is purple...maybe she is tying the finger wraps too tight!!, h, he.

Anyway - 10 out of 10 to maddog21 for thinking outside the box - top suggestions....Lonsdale slip on shoes (i.e no laces) may do the trick as well - get em for about Â£30 as well I don't think they'll give your opponent too much to hang onto either


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Kunoichi...if your sparring partner is purple...maybe she is tying the finger wraps too tight!!, h, he.


Is this one of those jokes I'm not supposed to get at first again? :rofl:

The segregation on this forum is astonishing. I should write a letter about this :laugh:


----------

